# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi Për Heronjt E Vërtetë Të Kosovës!

## Agim Doçi

MIKUT TIM POETIT DHE LUFTËTARIT 
TË LIRISË AGIM RAMADANI


Shirat e vjeshtës dhe psherëtimat
Më sjellin pranë shokun e shtrenjtë
Atë që shkrepte si vetëtimat
Dhe tokën nënë e kish të shenjtë.

Malli për ty më dogji xhanin
I pyes zogjt mos të kanë parë
Pyes dhe erën që fryn Gjilanit
Bjeshkë e Koshares më thotë është gjallë!

Agim Doçi

Këtu në këtë temë do rradhis të gjitha krijimet e mija pËr heronjt dhe dëshmorët e Kosovës dhe është i mirëpritur cilido krijues letrarë që u ka kushtuar atyre poezi, vargje, vjersha etj le t'i hedhë në këte temë! Mund t'a quajmë dhe ANTOLOGJIA LETRARE PËR HERONJT E KOMBIT SHQYPTARË!

----------


## Blerim London

xhaxhi gimi kjo paska qe shum e mire 
vetem vendos sa me shum 

Jem shqiptar dje te gura 
Jemi te rritur neper curra 
Gjithe shqiptart ku do qe jan 
Nuk kan tjeter veq nje nan 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Agim Doçi

Më morri malli për ty Azem!

Buzëqeshja jote si prej fëmije
Më erdhi sot ne gjoksin tim
Ti fluturove si zog lirie
U bëre ëngjëll vëllai im

Celi pak sytë të shohësh qiellin
Celi pak buzët dhe fol një fjalë
Të pret mëngjesi të puthësh diellin
Sa shpejt tu ftoh i bukuri ballë

Do të mbuloj me lule borë
Do të vajtoj me jehone bjeshke
Do ti laj plaget me ujë Valbone
Do të qajnë shokët me shira vjeshte

Pëllumbat shoh tej në dritare
Një dallëndyshe çukit ne xham
Po pres te vije pranverë e madhe
Bashkë me lirin të sjell vëllan.

Më mori malli për ty Azem
Të zbresim bashk në Luzh tek tyrbja
Riti i lashtë nuk di a kthen!?...
Nuk e kuptoj pse u çmend gjindja¨...

----------


## Agim Doçi

sa bukur i kënduan TRIMAVE dhe HERIONJVE këta BYLBYLË TË KËNGËS

  MALLI PËR BYLBYLAT 

Ku janë bjeshkët e Valbonës?
Ku asht shpellë e Dragobisë!
Ku je Fatime Sokoli?
Ti bylbyli i Shqiptarisë!

Më dogj malli për 9 malet!
Bukurinë e kangës dibrane!
Ku asht zani i Liri Rashës?
Ku ta gjej sot kangën tande?

Kush ma sjell kangën vlonjate?
Vajzën e Valëve nga bregdeti!?
Ku janë nuset dropullite
Ku janë isot nga Përmeti!?

Qysh e len qingji kopenë!
Shkurte Fejza pran ma solli!
Sa shumë malli më ka djegë
Për atë kangën Mic Sokoli


Mijra kangë në gjoks mi uli
Motra Shyhrete Behluli!
qindra kangë me palc- barot
Dave Gjergji më solli sot.

Drane Gega e malsisë
Merrja prap ti çiftelisë
Mbushe rrugën more zambak!
Ky kurbet veç lot e gjak!

Ku je sot Naile Hoxha!?
Ku je shpirti i kangës shkodrane!?
Eja Luçije Miloti
Më qetso me kangën tande!

Ku ti gjej prap dy mbretneshat?
Vaçe Zela e Pagarushë!?
Kangën me gjith shpirt e desha
Kangë e mallë zemra masht mbushë!

----------


## Agim Doçi

KU ASHT  UKSHIN HOTI?!


Pyeta të gjithë njerzit
Asnjë fjalë smë thanë
Pyeta zogjt e malit:
- A mos e kanë parë!?

  Psherëtinë Kosova
-Po ku gjëndet vallë?
Po thotë Krushë e Madhe:
Mbeti në Dubravë

Ti ishe buzqeshja!
Uniteti i kombit!
Luftëtarët po pyesin:
Ku asht Ukshin Hoti?!

Po të pret Prishtina!
Po të pret Prizreni!
Ku je Ukshin Hotin?
Po të pret Kuvendi!

Mbi supet e tua
Peshon vetë lirija.
Nuk lidhet me pranga
Ukshin Shqiptarija!


Fluturimi i shqipes
Lart ku puthen retë
Birin e Kosovës
 Atje e ka gjetë!

Ti je tek Flamuri
Tek palët e tija.
Je tek rranjët e Burrit
Që ka SHQIPTARIJA!



Agim Doçi

----------


## Agim Doçi

ELEGJI PËR TË BURGOSURIT

Era trazon lajme, 
Qielli pikon lot
Moj nanë kosovare, 
a tshkoj mundi kot!?

Ku po dergjen trimat
Kur do jenë të lirë!?
Në burgjet e serbit
Lidhun me zinxhirë

Ditët shkojnë harruar
Netët nxijnë në terr.
Kullat presin burrat
Fusha mbeti djerr.

Pyes zogjt e malit
A mos i kanë parë!?
Era trazon lajme
Dhe fryn si e marrë

Foshnjet presin bacën
Motra pret vëllanë.
Loket kosovare
presin burrat tanë!

Era trazon lajme 
Qielli pikon lot
Nuset kosovare
pa duvak në kokë!..


Agimi

----------


## Brari

Te burofte penda dhe zemra O Gim Doci !

Iku Shkurti hyri Marsi
Dielli ngroh per dit me shume
Nga kopshtijet e Atdheut
Nji tuf Vjollca ti coj une..
Ty Agim poeti jone
Dhe gjithe miqve ton te mire
Qoft e bukur kjo pranvere
Per Kosov e Shqiperine !

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Epitaf per Fehmi Aganin*_

Ti, që këtë atdhe aq shumë e deshe
Dhe për të aq shumë luftove
Por një ditë aq shumë u lodhe,
Sa u shtrive në tokë
Dhe përgjithmonë
Pushove..._

----------


## Agim Doçi

Agim Doçi



BIRI I GJILANIT
Kangë për Agim Ramadanin



Puthe djemt të fundit here
Nanë e Babë ta dhanë bekimin
Dole bjeshkës në pranverë
Andrra jote ish çlirimi

Ishe trim me palcë Kosove!
Për Liri jetën e fale!
Ti kufinin e bashkove
Komandanti në Koshare!

Mbete Agim Ramadani
Në Koshare si Bajrak!
Djali i Zhegrës nga Gjilani
Epopenë shkrove me gjak!

Ti je Bir i Poezisë
Je në vargjet e çdo kange!
Luftëtari i Lirisë!
Trim i Fjalës Atdhetare!

Ti je AGIM SHQIPTARIJA!
Çdo pranverë je midis nesh.
Ti jeton tek Ardhmërija
Agon dita  na buzëqesh!

----------


## mbreta

te bukura, te gjitha ngerthejne ne vete ndjenjen e krenarise qe me shekuj u ruajt nga bijte me te mire te ketij kombi.
Agim Doci ata me pushke e trimeri luftuan per kete toke, per kete flamur, ndersa JU me fjalet e bukura u bashkuat me ta.
Te lumte penda, Agim Doci
ata hyne ne legjenden dhe mitin 
ata dhane me te shtjenjten per Kosoven,dhane jeten 
Kosova ngadhnjeu mbi sunduesin gjakatar
Trimat vdesin per popull, per LIRI


Me pelqyen te gjitha poezite, Ti vertete je i mrekullueshem


me respekt
MBRETA

----------

